# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Drętwienie części zewnętrznej uda prawego.

## analiza

Witam. Od jakiegoś czasu w sumie od półtora roku mam następujący problem. Drętwieje mi prawe udo, a właściwie to jego zewnętrzna część. Nie przebyłam żadnych urazów i sądzę, że ma to podłoże neurologiczne. Dodam, że mam 19 lat i nie choruję przewlekle. Jest to męczące a czasami bolesne. Mam wrażenie w pewnym momencie, że nie czuje pewnego obszaru. Z czego to może wynikać i czy powinnam zgłosić się do lekarza?

----------


## Kenszil

czy dobrze rozumiem w czasie ataku przechodzisz czesciowy paraliż?

----------


## analiza

Ciężko to nazwać, ale gdy atak jest dosyć silny, to przy dotykaniu odnosze takie wrażnie.

----------

